# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  The dreaming mind

## BillyBob

Ive been LDing for a long time now (over a year) and what iv found is that (with me at least) informed experienced LDrs are at a disadvantage, when thinking about what I can do in an LD I pull on past memories on what iv tried and failed (or succeeded) at, so if I  want to have an LD tonight where I whip out a light-saber and go at it with Darth Maul on the death star (for any hardcore star wars fans, i realize he was before the death star  :wink2:  ) but if I do want to do that tonight I immediately begin to think "how am I going to get there?" this brings up past experiences that say "teleporting to places you&#39;ve been many times before is hard enough&#33; much less to the death star" thus i say "dammit ill just fight him on my lawn" then i think "how will my mind ever make an accurate representation of Darth maul?" then that leads to: "ill just fight a random DC" and finally I think to myself: "my mind will never be able to create a light saber" and so instead of an epic death star battle with the evil Sith lord Darth maul using masterful Jedi light saber techniques, I have a lawn battle with a 2 year old using sticks I found lying around on the ground.... 
this was all brought about due to my giving up things that I haven&#39;t been able to do before, (or had extreme difficulty) the trick one must learn is to take every experience in the dream as a  one time occurrence, no two dreams are the same, my mind isn&#39;t incapable of making anything, its much more powerful than I or you could ever comprehend (at creating dreams) thus believe you can do it, with no doubts whatsoever, and you will do it....

another thing, I had a dream last night (pretty low level lucid) where I decided to destroy some gas station pumps to see what my mind would create in them, (I was at a low enough level of lucidity to not "expect" something in particular) and my mind created it, except that&#39;s not whats so amazing, I then proceeded to different pumps not really thinking alot about what the innards of the pumps looked like, and i tore them apart, only to find that every pump I dismembered looked exactly the same (there were three bolted down metal sheets, the top sheets contained some computer chips/ pump lines [tubes], the middle had some more computer chips and the bottom had cash [quarters, dimes, dollar bills, etc..]) I then looked behind me and there were all the destroyed pumps just the way i left them. 
my point is, in the dreamworld the master truth of the whole environment is that you get what you expect your subconscious is one hell of a machine, it can remember alot more than anyone on this forum gives it credit for, the only reason lucid dreams change so much is because you expect it to because its a dream (we&#39;re taught from a young age miraculous things happen in dreams) if one can dismiss the fact that "its just a dream" you&#39;ll find that your dreams can be very much like this stable environment that we call earth.

overview: 
take everything in dreams as a one time occurrence, dreams aren&#39;t static things, they&#39;re very dynamic from night to night, from dream to dream.

don&#39;t expect monsters to jump out from under cars, or things to "magically" disappear just because its a dream 

I know the two things above might seem to cancel each other out but what you must realize is that dreams are what you make them, that&#39;s the supreme truth, that&#39;s all you need to know, this post was just trying to explain what that means.

----------


## mikeyfbi

Great post!

----------


## Raz

:bravo:  Good stuff! Love your work bro!

----------


## Gez

awesome  read  ::D:

----------


## Rainbow Werewolf

I agree that LDs can be static. Last night in my LD I was in an apartment, and no matter how much I spun, or what I did, it stayed static and I couldn't change it. I did pick up a small table shortly before I awoke.

----------


## PenguinLord13

Brilliant! Sorry, I love guiness commercials, they are so awesome. But that really was a great post, yet again BillyBob_001 makes a post that gives a lot of understanding and insight. I just yesterday read the My perspective on dreams (and how to you can be a God) post, and this one was just as good.    :smiley:

----------


## BillyBob

im glad you all liked it  :smiley:

----------


## BillyBob

anyway yeah, I didnt really make this post to be very replyable ( :tongue2: ) and it was written to be read so...

 ::bump::

----------


## BohmaN

Your posts are really advanced...  :smiley: 





> don&#39;t expect monsters to jump out from under cars, or things to "magically" disappear just because its a dream [/b]



Got to ask: why not? Just because if we don&#39;t our dreams will be more static? And why is that good?

----------

